# SquirrelMail vs Roundcube



## vikozo (10. Jan. 2013)

hallo
was ist eigentlich besser 
SquirrelMail vs Roundcube
mir scheint das GUI von Roundcube zeitgemässer zu sein aber es ist noch nicht eine version 1.0
was sind meinungen und erfahrungen?

gruss
vincent


----------



## Laubie (10. Jan. 2013)

Ich glaub, ein "Besser" gibt es hier nicht.
Beide Maillösungen sind gänzlich unterschiedlich.
Squirrel ist sehr schlank, somit auch schnell und bestimmt auch sicher.
Roundcube ist mittlerweile echt mächtig und teilweise etwas langsam. Dafür aber auch wirklcih schön bunt. Hinzu kommt, dass du über das ispconfig-plugin volle Unterstützung hast. Also Weiterleitungen einrichten oder passwort ändern kannst.

Die Versionsnummer von Roundcube bedeutet ja nur, dass der Entwickler noch keine Traute hatte, sein Projekt als "Reif für den Produktiven Einsatz" zu deklarieren.
Zumindest hat es das mal bedeutet, wenn man ne Versionsnummer unter 1 benutzt 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. Jan. 2013)

Also ich finde Roundcube keineswegs langsam. Und die 0,8er absolut ansehnlich.
Squirrel hatte ich jahrelang im Betrieb neben Roundcube und habs jetzt abgeschaltet. 
Vorteil bei Squirrel ist und war, das es auch mit alten javalosen Kisten im Betrieb abgerufen werden kann. Doch ansonsten ists meiner Ansicht nach zu sehr altbacken. 
In Zeiten von Smartphones und Co bei denen die meisten User eh alles local sauber einrichten können muss ein Webmail schon was bieten um überhaupt noch interessant zu sein. Meiner Ansicht nach macht genau das Roundcube. 
Mit entsprechenden Erweiterungen gehts schon fast in den Exchangebereich.

Gruß Sven

//Edit: ganz vergessen zu schreiben... die Versionsnummern bei Roundcube sollte man sich besser ohne die 0, am Anfang vorstellen. Das entspricht eher der Realität wenn man zugrundelegt das meistens mit einer 1 bei den Stables begonnen wird. Somit wären wir dann derzeit bei Version 8,4 Stable und 9 Beta.


----------



## vikozo (11. Jan. 2013)

vielen dank für die feedbacks
tönt gut!  
kann man squirlmail und roundcube parallel am laufen haben, oder sollte man das eher nicht tun?
ein howto zum wechseln hätte ich ja hier schon gefunden
Changing From SquirrelMail To RoundCube On Your ISPConfig3 Server | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

mit freundlichem gruss
vinc


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. Jan. 2013)

Die kannst Du beide problemlos in getrennten vhosts betreiben, das ist gar kein Problem.

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (13. Jan. 2013)

kann ich diese Howto befolgen 
Changing From SquirrelMail To RoundCube On Your ISPConfig3 Server | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

auch wenn ich eine Ubuntu 12.04 Installation habe?

gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2013)

Du kannst roundcube unter Ubuntu auch einfach mit apt installieren. Such mal nach den paketen mit:

apt-cache search roundcube


----------



## vikozo (14. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> apt-cache search roundcube


wofür ist genau dieser Befehl


> # apt-cache search roundcube
> roundcube - skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IMAP servers - metapackage
> roundcube-core - skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IMAP servers
> roundcube-mysql - metapackage providing MySQL dependencies for RoundCube
> ...


soll ich es via apt-get installieren oder gemäss anleitung - weiteroben erwähnt?
gruss
vincent


----------



## vikozo (14. Jan. 2013)

hmm
hab es mit 



> apt-get install roundcube


installiert
kein problem musste eine DB einrichten klappte auch - jedenfalls keine fehlermeldung.
am schluss gebe ich die example.com/roundcube kein Erfolg
bei example.com/webmail komme ich noch auf squirrelmail

ich befolge einen teil vom Howto 


> /usr/share# mv squirrelmail squirrelmail.bak
> /usr/share# mv roundcube squirrelmail


jetzt habe ich beim der eingabe von example.com/webmail eine weisse seite!

gibt es eine möglichkeit im client auswählen zu können welches GUI man will - oder als admin eines zu definieren?


----------



## Till (15. Jan. 2013)

> gibt es eine möglichkeit im client auswählen zu können welches GUI man will - oder als admin eines zu definieren?


Die Links können unetr System > Interface config eingestellt werden.


----------



## vikozo (15. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Till 
vielen dank für dein feedback
ich hab es gefunden unter webmail url kann _/webmail_ eingeben

http://www.kozo.ch/webmail
jetzt bekomme ich einen Http 500 fehler

wie kann ich roundcube überzeugen auch dort zu sein?


----------



## vikozo (15. Jan. 2013)

habs wirklich verbockt


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. Jan. 2013)

Wat haste verbockt... von der Sache her ist das total easy !

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (15. Jan. 2013)

hab auch das gefühl es sollte ja nicht soooo schwierig sein

folgendes hab ich gemacht
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/33418-post9.html

gruss
vincent


----------



## Huflatisch (16. Jan. 2013)

Hey

unter /etc/apache2/conf.d gibs Symlinks auf die conf von roundcube und squirrelmail

Lege in den Dateien die Alias an die du willst (dort sind auch auskommentierte Bsp. enthalten)
z.B. in der @roundcube

```
Alias /webmail      /var/lib/roundcube/
Alias /roundcube      /var/lib/roundcube/
```
in der  @squirrelmail.conf

```
Alias /squirrelmail      /usr/share/squirrelmail/
```
damit ist roundcube unter example.com/webmail/ und example.com/roundcube/ erreichbar
und squirrelmail unter example.com/squirrelmail/

nicht mehrmals den Alias webmail anlegen (in der squirrelmail.conf demzufolge auskommentieren)
apache neu starten

cu
Huflatisch


----------



## vikozo (17. Jan. 2013)

hab die anpassung gemacht 
http://www.kozo.ch/webmail/
keine rechte zum zugreifen

wie kann ich eine komplette reinstallation forcieren inkl. DB usw

gruss
vincent

im fehler log hab ich das gefunden
Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/lib/roundcube/index.php,


----------



## Huflatisch (18. Jan. 2013)

Hey

Hast du roundcube überhaupt nach Anleitung installiert ? Hat bei mir auf anhieb funktioniert.

Prüfe mal ob überhaupt die Dateien unter /var/lib/roundcube/ vorhanden sind. Rechte mal checken. Das Ende der symlinks prüfen. (ubuntu besteht nunmal fast nur aus symlinks  )
Der Fehler beteutet das entweder am Ende der Symlinks keine Datei ist oder die Symlinks im Apache verboten sind (FollowSymLinks)
so wie bei mir
	
	



```
hal9000:/var/lib/roundcube# ll
total 16
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root     4096 Jan 16 07:28 config
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root     root       23 Feb 13  2012 .htaccess -> /etc/roundcube/htaccess
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root     root       30 Feb 13  2012 index.php -> /usr/share/roundcube/index.php
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root     root       19 Feb 13  2012 logs -> ../../log/roundcube
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root     4096 Jan 16 07:28 plugins
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root     root       28 Feb 13  2012 program -> /usr/share/roundcube/program
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root     root       31 Feb 13  2012 robots.txt -> /usr/share/roundcube/robots.txt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root     4096 Jan 16 07:28 skins
drwxr-x--- 2 www-data www-data 4096 Feb 13  2012 temp
```
wie sieht die vhost von roundcube aus. (/etc/roundcube/apache.conf)
wichtig wäre der unterstrichene Eintrag in dem genannten Directory.
	
	



```
<Directory /var/lib/roundcube/>
  [U][B]Options +FollowSymLinks[/B][/U]
  # This is needed to parse /var/lib/roundcube/.htaccess. See its
  # content before setting AllowOverride to None.
  AllowOverride All
  order allow,deny
  allow from all
</Directory>
```


----------



## vikozo (18. Jan. 2013)

Also ich hab es einfach Installiert.
Datenbank eröffnet mit Passwort - war bei der Installation dabei.
Ansonsten sehen meine Infos fast gleich aus wie bei dir - du hast noch ein Log - das wohl bei mir später kreiert wird.
Wie kann ich eine Komplette deinstallation machen und neu Installation - inkl Datenbank? 



> srv02:/var/lib/roundcube# ls -l
> insgesamt 16
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root     4096 Jan 17 16:17 config
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root     root       30 Feb 13  2012 index.php -> /usr/share/roundcube/index.php
> ...





> <Directory /var/lib/roundcube/>
> Options +FollowSymLinks
> # This is needed to parse /var/lib/roundcube/.htaccess. See its
> # content before setting AllowOverride to None.
> ...


----------



## Huflatisch (18. Jan. 2013)

Hey

Wenn du überall die Dateien hast ..... und die Datei " /usr/share/roundcube/index.php" auch vorhanden ist (.htaccess sollte auch in dem Verzeichniss sein) ......

Mal noch ne Frage .... Hast du in der debian-db.php deine mysql Zugangsdaten überhaupt eingetragen. 
Klappt der Zugang zur Datenbank mit den logindaten per phpmyadmin. Sind die Datenbankrechte des Benutzers korrekt gesetzt. Stimmt der Name der Datenbank. 


cu
Huflatisch


----------



## vikozo (18. Jan. 2013)

hallo 
phpmyadmin habe ich nicht installiert - kann ich aber noch nachholen
bei der Installation gab es ein Popup wo man die DB generierte und 
gruss
vincent

via commandline, soweit ist mal eine DB vorhanden - ich muss aber wohl phpmyadmin nachinstallieren


> Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
> Your MySQL connection id is 57474
> Server version: 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.3 (Ubuntu)
> 
> ...


----------



## vikozo (18. Jan. 2013)

Ok phpmyadmin war schon da!
und ich habe im roundcube DB 12 tabellen
somit scheint auch das richtig zu sein.

oder aber ich lösche nochmals alles und reinstalliere das ganze nochmals
aber wie alles entfernen? Damit auch wirklich alles weg ist?
gruss
vincent


----------



## Huflatisch (18. Jan. 2013)

Hey

So wies aussieht haste doch nicht nach Howto das ispconfig installiert. Da wäre sonst auch phpmyadmin mit drauf.

poste mal den inhalt von /usr/share/roundcube (mit ls -la)

cu
huflatisch


----------



## vikozo (18. Jan. 2013)

da liegt der hund begraben.
unter  /usr/share
hab ich kein Roundcube

gruss
vincent

KANN ich eine Reinstallation forcieren?


----------



## Huflatisch (18. Jan. 2013)

Hey

und dabei habe ich gefragt .....
	
	



```
Wenn du überall die Dateien hast ..... und die Datei " /usr/share/roundcube/index.php" auch vorhanden ist (.htaccess sollte auch in dem Verzeichniss sein) ......
```
wenn du mit apt-get installiet hast dann deinstallieren mit 

```
apt-get autoremove roundcube
```
und nochmal installieren mit
	
	



```
apt-get install roundcube
```
falls du es mit der Anleitung Changing From SquirrelMail To RoundCube On Your ISPConfig3 Server | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials gemacht hast, dann haste das bestimmt mit einem anderen gemischt und evt das nicht gemacht 
	
	



```
cd /usr/share
```
versuch es mit apt-get und prüfe dann ob in den Verzeichnissen auch die Dateien vorhanden sind !!! (wie ich schonmal gefragt habe !!!)

cu
Huflatisch

PS: das einfachst ist vielleicht das du den "Alias /webmail" auf das Verzwichnis legst wo die roundcubeinstallation ist
in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich nicht /usr/share/roundcube


----------



## vikozo (18. Jan. 2013)

tut mir leid 
ich deinstalliere und reinstalliere es


----------



## vikozo (18. Jan. 2013)

jetzt hab ich etwas unter 
/usr/share/roundcubeich bin jetzt die vorderen post am checken was ich kontrollieren kann/muss
www.kozo.ch/roundcube 
gibt jetzt noch eine Server error 500 raus


----------



## Huflatisch (19. Jan. 2013)

Hey

Diese Fehlermeldung liefert der Server, wenn er keine/falsche Rechte auf Scripte hat. Evt. mal die Ausführrechte  (x) der cgi scripte prüfen. In der apache error log sollte genaueres stehen.

Verstehen und Beheben von Fehler 500 - Presto-Changeo - Prestashop Modules and Website Development

Du hast dein Server "kaputt" konfiguriert. Vielleicht fängste nochmal von vorn an und hälst dich an die Howtos. Beim neuaufsetzen eines Servers sind 1a.   

cu
Huflatisch


----------



## vikozo (19. Jan. 2013)

hallo 
vielen Dank für die Geduld. die Probleme hab ich nur mit Roundcube installation
squirrelmail läuft noch
munin läuft 
und die webpag selber läuft ja auch noch.

ich werde aber den text fixing error 500 morgen ausgibig lesen.

gruss
vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (19. Jan. 2013)

Also mir wäre das alles zu kompliziert. Ich installiere Roundcube immer sauber in einen extra vhost in der aktuellen Version. Von Hand. Linke es wie ichs dann möchte und fertig.
Ist eigentlich gar keine große Sache.

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (19. Jan. 2013)

für mich ist es auch komisch jetzt
hab alles deinstalliert inkl. datenbank den server nach roundcube abgesucht und alles was so hies gelöscht.
neue Installation, inkl. Datenbenk ohne fehler durchgelaufen.
ich kann es aber immer noch nicht aufrufen
gruss
vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (19. Jan. 2013)

@ vikozo 

Du fragtest mich nach einem Howto wie ichs denn GENAU installiere.
Here we go.
Man lege einen vhost in ispconfig3 an. zB round.domain.tld
Anschließend lade man sich die aktuelle Roundcube von roundcube.net runter.
Diese entpackt man im round.domain.tld Webverzeichnis. 
Nun nur noch den Anweisungen in der INSTALL folgen.
Hier ein kurzer Auszug:


INSTALLATION
============

1. Decompress and put this folder somewhere inside your document root
2. Make sure that the following directories (and the files within)
   are writable by the webserver
   - /temp
   - /logs
3. Create a new database and a database user for Roundcube (see DATABASE SETUP)
4. Point your browser to http://url-to-roundcube/installer/
5. Follow the instructions of the install script (or see MANUAL CONFIGURATION)
6. After creating and testing the configuration, remove the installer directory
7. Done!

Thats it. Roundcube sollte jetzt schon sauber laufen.

Um es jetzt noch in ispconfig 3 einzubinden, damit User zB ihr Pass ändern können und Filter anlegen können beachte man noch diesen Post. http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/33329-post7.html

Das wars auch schon. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (20. Jan. 2013)

Vielen Dank,
in dem Fall ist es falsch Roundcube via 

*sudo apt-get install roundcube*
zu starten.
Ich habe es mit apt-get gemacht inkl Datenbank.

gruss
vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Jan. 2013)

Falsch ist das auch nicht, das ist halt anders und muss anders ins System eingebunden werden. 
Man muss halt vorher wissen was man will und dementsprechend den für sich passenden Weg wählen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (20. Jan. 2013)

das dachte ich mir das es nicht ganz falsch sein kann, aber das Einbinden ist ein anderes Kapitel.


----------



## Laubie (22. Jan. 2013)

Bei mir läuft roundcube auch in einem vhost.
Hat den Vorteil, dass ich mir über die Rechte keine Gedanken machen muss.
Die Dateien werden ja schon vom richtigen User hochgeladen und es kann so darauf zugegriffen werden.
Nachteil: Du musst Roundcube händisch aktuell halten. Am besten trägst du dich dafür in der MAilingliste ein.

Die Alternative über APT hat den klaren Vorteil, dass du stets eine SICHERE Version hast (nie aber die neuste). Diese ist aber dafür gedacht, auf einem Server ohne ISPConfig zu laufen. Willst du diese Installation also über einen vhost aufrufen, musst du dir eben ein paar Gedanken über die Zugriffsrechte machen.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## vikozo (22. Jan. 2013)

Hallo 
der vorschlag es mit apt-get kam eigentlich im Post#7 von Till 


Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst roundcube unter Ubuntu auch einfach mit apt installieren. Such mal nach den paketen mit:
> apt-cache search roundcube


gruss
vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Die Alternative über APT hat den klaren Vorteil, dass du stets eine SICHERE Version hast (nie aber die neuste). Diese ist aber dafür gedacht, auf einem Server ohne ISPConfig zu laufen.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Weder die eine noch die andere Variante ist für ispconfig gedacht. Beide Varianten funktionieren oder sagen wir harmonieren jedoch 1a mit ispconfig. Mit ihren jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen.



Zitat von vikozo:


> Hallo
> der vorschlag es mit apt-get kam eigentlich im Post#7 von Till


Ist auch völlig ok. Frag 10 Admins nach der Lösung für 1 Problem. Du bekommst 20 Antworten und jede ist für sich richtig. Welche man dann schlussendlich nimmt liegt an einem selbst. Jede Variante hat ihre vor als auch Nachteile. Alle funktionieren. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Laubie (23. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Weder die eine noch die andere Variante ist für ispconfig gedacht. Beide Varianten funktionieren oder sagen wir harmonieren jedoch 1a mit ispconfig. Mit ihren jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen.


Da seh' ich jetzt keinen Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage 



Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Ist auch völlig ok. Frag 10 Admins nach der Lösung für 1 Problem. Du bekommst 20 Antworten und jede ist für sich richtig. Welche man dann schlussendlich nimmt liegt an einem selbst. Jede Variante hat ihre vor als auch Nachteile. Alle funktionieren.
> 
> Gruß Sven


Und da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu 

Ich denke aber, dass die Version über den vhost die einfachere beim Installieren ist, denn dort brauch ich eigentlich gar nicht in die Konsole.
Man muss nur auf dem LAufenden bleiben, was die Aktualisierungen angeht...

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## vikozo (23. Jan. 2013)

Nun die Installation war eine Odysee für mich.
Unterdessen aber läuft es wobei noch etwas nicht schönes im vhost ist.
wenn ich www.kozo.ch/webmail eingeben werd ich weitergeleitet auf https und dann kommt eine Meldung wegen unsicherer Homepage
gruss
vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von vikozo:


> wenn ich www.kozo.ch/webmail eingeben werd ich weitergeleitet auf https und dann kommt eine Meldung wegen unsicherer Homepage


Das es auf https weiterleitet liegt an den Einstellungen im Vhost. Ist aber völlig ok so und ich würde es nicht ändern. Die Meldung bzgl der unsicheren Homepage liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran das ein selbst signiertes Cert genutzt wird. Das ist unschädlich. Wenn Du das weghaben willst, so bekommst Du bei startssl.com ein Cert für lau. Wie man es implementiert ist hier auch irgendwo schon beschrieben.

@Laubie wegen des widerspruchs zu deiner Aussage, es las sich für mich einfach so als wolltest Du aussagen das die eine Variante explizit für ispconfig ist und die andere nicht. Das war eigentlich alles.


----------

